# Dealers



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the nearest dealer/garage they would take their Hobby to, near Stoke-on-Trent.
A friend has been using one dealer who is not a hobby one and with the latest problem it showed how much they did not know about Hobby's.
So we are looking for one that knows their way around a 2004 700 tag.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

cabby said:


> Can anyone tell me the nearest dealer/garage they would take their Hobby to, near Stoke-on-Trent.
> A friend has been using one dealer who is not a hobby one and with the latest problem it showed how much they did not know about Hobby's.
> So we are looking for one that knows their way around a 2004 700 tag.
> 
> cabby


cabby, Go Motorhomes at Gailey are Hobby dealers and have recently reported building a new workshop.
I have no knowledge about how good or bad they are.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks Grath. Anyone else got suggestions.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

cabby, they are the only Hobby dealer near to Stoke, and have been for a few years. They always seem to have quite a number for sale.
Maybe somebody here has experience of their service department?


----------



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

Grath said:


> cabby, they are the only Hobby dealer near to Stoke, and have been for a few years. They always seem to have quite a number for sale.
> Maybe somebody here has experience of their service department?


Cabby,

I have never had a problem using Go European and have always found them helpful and informative. I did purchase my Hobby from them and they have serviced it twice and carried out warranty repairs.
Regards
Mal


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks, will send him there.

cabby


----------

